# Get Your (AOKP) Swagger On



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

So what do you guys use your AOKP swagger toggles for? Do tell...here... 

Terminators run on Android...


----------



## cabutr (Feb 2, 2012)

I was wondering the same thing

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

I've gotten a real kick out of this thread: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19449-what-is-that-swagger-toggle-for

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

It does nothing, it is a novelty toggle.


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

GRZLA said:


> It does nothing, it is a novelty toggle.


I'm assuming we all agree that swagger is a good thing... Now pretend for a moment that tapping the swagger toggle actually gives you swagger. Now what do you do with your swagger once you have it?


----------



## hereticg0d (Sep 20, 2011)

View attachment 22409
 IbBa GotBa SwagBa[/font]


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

When you enable this option Jack Swagger from the WWE comes out of your phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

I use it when I need a limp and a cane. oh wait that's my pimp toggle.









But really I turn it on when it hits 2p.m. It's like 5 hour energy tastes great and no crash. Take your fancy pants to the fancy dance


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

I use it when i need that little bit of extra pimp in my limp

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't need the swagger toggle.. Boys have swag.... Men have class.. ;-)


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

My wife gets mad when I toggle my Swagger


----------



## bekyndnunwind (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't always turn my swagger on, but when I do I prefer AOKP...


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

NatemZ said:


> My wife gets mad when I toggle my Swagger


Hah, that's hilarious. I only had that damn swagger toggle even set as a toggle one time and my girlfriend thought it was some kind of short cut or something to a dating app that I was trying to hide. She has no idea what all I do with my phone exactly and so she always thinks that I'm up to no good, lol. I was like wtf a dating app? Seriously?! Although they probably do actually have them

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

